# Retinol creams



## bellaboomboom (Jan 7, 2011)

My derm just started me on a new skin care program adding retinol starting twice a week.  He said I may experience peeling and redness until my skin gets used to it.

  	So far I've only used it once and my skin has been peeling and looking awful for days.  Not to mention it's red, feels swollen, and feels like a match is lit on my face.

  	From what I've read, I just need to go slow and my skin will eventually get used to it.  But I'm not sure .........  anyone else gone through this?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2011)

I posted this in another thread - But for the last month I have been using Philosophy's retinol creams - Clear Day & Help Me. They are SO incredibly gentle that I never had any redness or peeling, It has made my skin look even & flawless. I also added Kate Somerville's Cyto cell - which is amazing.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks.  I read that maybe I should try using a moisturizer with it but my face looks and feels so horrible I don't know if I want to try it again.  I will look into what you are using.  Thanks again!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 10, 2011)

I´ve been using Retin-A 0.05% for over 2 years now, and it´s changed my skin so much. I didn´t have acne before, but a very uneven skintone (lots of post-acne marks). I don´t have sensitive skin, so I personally didn´t have many issues with it (only mild flaking), btu I´ve read up on it a lot before using it, read medical studies, tips from dermatologists, reviews from Retin-A users etc.

  	I would mix it 50/50 with a very basic, gentle moisturizer like Cetaphil or CeraVe (because some ingredients can interact with tretinoin and irritate your skin further) for the first weeks. A lot of people do this and it really should help you out to a certain extent.

  	What % did you get by the way? If your doc didn´t start you our with the lowest % you could go back and ask for the 0.01% version to start out with. Retin-A can be a nightmare for some people during the initial period, but keep in mind over the counter retinol products are not near as effective as the prescription stuff! They have a bigger risk of irritation due to the more potent active ingredient, but if you can get past the initial irritation, the benefits are totally worth it.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 10, 2011)

I started Peter Thomas Roth Fusion PM 1.5 which is the strongest retinol cream over the counter and it has changed my skin. I look younger at least to me and my lines have diminished or softened. I use it every other day or every 2 days and only at night. 

  	I would suggest you cut back on the days you use it and see how that goes and maybe apply less and see how that goes but the peeling is normal although myskin didn't do that but I exfoliate a lot so maybe I didn't notice it.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I'm going to see what strength it is.  Then I will try it again with a moisturizer.  It took a week and a half for the redness and flaking to go away but I swear, my skin looks great now.


----------

